# Soooo What’s for Dinner



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m currently at a park up I’ve used & actually Worked at many times. & just had a knock on Boxys door from a cpl that I helped out on a few occasions over the years & seen/heard I was back.
They came bearing gifts-




So what are YOU having ?.

Now Do Not Disturb, Zombie at Work !


----------



## Deleted member 57644 (Jan 31, 2021)

For sale on Coparts
					

Further text:  please thank those that asked after me. I'm still 'Shuffling Around' with cupboards full of Donuts




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi David

Umm ?


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 31, 2021)

She's got a couple of seabass in the kitchen and is threatening to cook them on a bed of potatoes and olives followed by tiramisu and accompanied by a glass of two of white wine.


----------



## Deleted member 57644 (Jan 31, 2021)

oops ... sorry ... I thought this was yours?





						For sale on Coparts
					

Further text:  please thank those that asked after me. I'm still 'Shuffling Around' with cupboards full of Donuts




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 57644 (Jan 31, 2021)

1611830830019-png.92031


----------



## Deleted member 57644 (Jan 31, 2021)

Chicken casserole ! Yummy


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

YUMMY, Although I like Fish/Seafood I REALLY have to want it in order to enjoy it.
Where as Egg n Chips I could have anytime


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

davidhunt2000 said:


> oops ... sorry ... I thought this was yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,
Yeah It ‘Was’ mine, I think if you read down the thread (& in others) you will see what happened & Meet ‘Boxy’ the van I have now


----------



## Deleted member 57644 (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks, I'm new to this so still learning .... enjoy your lunch ....


----------



## Cass (Jan 31, 2021)

My dad is cooking something for us, don't know what till I get there, cooking isn't my strong point


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

davidhunt2000 said:


> Thanks, I'm new to this so still learning .... enjoy your lunch ....


Hey no worries, it’s how we all learn. Feel free to bumble about on the boards at Will, just bring Donuts next time


----------



## Deleted member 57644 (Jan 31, 2021)

Will do , thanks ..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

See, Your a Pro


----------



## caledonia (Jan 31, 2021)

Cod, chips and peas.


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 31, 2021)

Well when I get round to it we are having chicken (I also do not like cooking) but Ron insists that I do.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 31, 2021)

Slow-cooked lamb casserole 

But not for another hour or so...


----------



## Makzine (Jan 31, 2021)

What I'm given


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Well that'll do!

She's currently concocting something that should resemble Nasi Goreng. Boy's choice...


----------



## Wully (Jan 31, 2021)

I just done more ribs. Think I’ll call them pensioners ribs you could eat them without your false teeth suck the meet right of the bone.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 31, 2021)

Home made potato and carrot chips, Chinese coated pork steak with onion rings.  Followed by choc puddin an custard. . Now stuffed!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

Blinking hell YEAH


----------



## Cass (Jan 31, 2021)

These are so nice


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

Surly you’re having more than that cass ?


----------



## Cass (Jan 31, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Surly you’re having more than that cass ?





Of course we had pork roast potatoes carrots stuffing and Yorkshire pudding, my dad cooked, but we don't take photos at the dinner table, he's very old school, the donuts are for my snack at work tomorrow.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

Now that sounds more like it & YUMMY


----------



## jeanette (Jan 31, 2021)

We had a roast beef dinner with veg and Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

A lovely Traditional Sunday Fill hmmmmmm


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> Home made potato and carrot chips, Chinese coated pork steak with onion rings.  Followed by choc puddin an custard. . Now stuffed!


Well I never, a Chinese coat over a stake, wok sort of food is this, was it soft or chewy.


----------



## REC (Jan 31, 2021)

Paprika salmon, saute potatoes and stir-fry veg. Followed by butterscotch and brazil nut brownies.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Well I never, a Chinese coat over a stake, wok sort of food is this, was it soft or chewy.


Bloody loverly


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 1, 2021)

Full pork roast but sadly no sprouts, they`re not that good this time


----------



## Scotia (Feb 1, 2021)

Roast tatties sprinkled with cayenne pepper before roasting, carrots, broccoli and a big lump o silverside browned then simmered with paprika and chilli in the Rayburn for a couple of hours.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2021)

REC said:


> Paprika salmon, saute potatoes and stir-fry veg. Followed by butterscotch and brazil nut brownies.


Oooo I haven’t had a Stir-fry for ages, Mmmmm.

Wher the Brownies Home Made ?


----------



## REC (Feb 1, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oooo I haven’t had a Stir-fry for ages, Mmmmm.
> 
> Wher the Brownies Home Made ?


Oh yes, can't buy things like that in this part of Portugal...make loads of cakes and share with neighbours!  Do stir fry veg loads as lazy and it's easy.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 1, 2021)

REC said:


> Oh yes, can't buy things like that in this part of Portugal...make loads of cakes and share with neighbours!  Do stir fry veg loads as lazy and it's easy.


Big stir fry fans. We had venison sausage casserole tattles and veg tonight.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 1, 2021)

I just had a big plate of bubble & squeak (mashed up spouts and tattles) with sausage and beans and it was gorgeous


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 1, 2021)

We had chicken breasts wrapped in streaky bacon served with potato Rosti and tinned tomatoe.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> We had chicken breasts wrapped in streaky bacon served with potato Rosti and tinned tomatoe.


Now I’m Ungry, & That’s NEVER good !.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 1, 2021)

I made chicken bacon and leak risotto. And after a long day at work. I think Denise was stunned.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey Well done you,,,,
I honestly can’t cook at all, I just chuck things on the Electric Grill, or in a frying pan & Hope for the best , After all THAT is what ‘Sauces & Condiments’ are for, & Believe me I’ve got Plenty of them -


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 2, 2021)

tea tonight was a costco burger(gotta agree with wully about the quality of their meat)  had a sourdough baguette grilled 8oz burger with fried onions smoked bacon & stilton cheese nothing else required but half a bottle of 14% rioja heaven


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

Mmmmmm, Although I have never been able to drink & actually enjoy ANY red wine.
For me it’s Cider, Vodka, White Wine, Prosecco & on very special occasions a pink Laurent Perrier.

Preferably by themselves, occasionally A Cpl of different options over the evening.


----------



## REC (Feb 2, 2021)

NZ, do you use a wok? Think either that or a double skillet is my best cooking pan in the van. We have no grill or oven just double hob. Manage everything with these pans.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 2, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Mmmmmm, Although I have never been able to drink & actually enjoy ANY red wine.
> For me it’s Cider, Vodka, White Wine, Prosecco & on very special occasions a pink Laurent Perrier.
> 
> Preferably by themselves, occasionally A Cpl of different options over the evening.


its taken me years to find a red wine I actually like the taste of but got there in the end.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

And my life just keeps getting better !.

So, I’m back at a place I’ve parked up & Worked many times over the years, I’ve just taken delivery of 12ton of top soil, 3 Pallets of Turf, Some External Plumbing fittings & Whatever else, Dotted the Materials ALL over the place & Covered with sheets to keep the terrible hard rain that’s soaked my to the bones & trying to turn the turf & soil into a Brown slimy soup.
& as I went past Boxy to get some more sheets someone had left a present for me under the Door in a box.



Don’t know what it is yet, but looking like Lasagna ish to me !.
I think I know who it was, so will call them now


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

REC said:


> NZ, do you use a wok? Think either that or a double skillet is my best cooking pan in the van. We have no grill or oven just double hob. Manage everything with these pans.


Yes, Well yes I ‘Use’ too.
But now I use an electric frying pan/Slow Cooker & it’s absolutely Brilliant but not a wok.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> its taken me years to find a red wine I actually like the taste of but got there in the end.


Well sometimes you really have to persevere don’t you !.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> I just had a big plate of bubble & squeak (mashed up spouts and tattles) with sausage and beans and it was gorgeous


me mouths watering.....sound good.....topped with grated  cheese for me.....


----------



## caledonia (Feb 2, 2021)

Big pot of home made soup and Tiger loaf for tea.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

Mmmm, What kinda Soup ?.
& I LOVE chunky paw fulls of Ripped BUTTERD’ Crusty Bread to dunk with it.
Do you or don’t you ‘Butter’ ?


----------



## n brown (Feb 2, 2021)

bengali burgers and spud salad washed down with a cuppa and jammy coconut traybake . sorted


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

Never had Bengali Bernerd 
Are they spicy, Hot ?.


----------



## REC (Feb 2, 2021)

Rib of beef cooked in red wine in the slow cooker, over carrots, onions and mushrooms, and served with crispy potatoes. Date & coconut slices hot from t'oven for after. It's a damp day, needed comfort food!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

Blinking hell , sounds Yummy. You’re all a creative bunch aren’t you.


----------



## REC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Blinking hell , sounds Yummy. You’re all a creative bunch aren’t you.


Not cooked in the van though. Couldn't do it if on the road. Saw the lump of beef today, haven't seen the cut before in portugal... @ €3.98 kg, so €2.20 for our portion, it was worth a punt! Smells good.


----------



## Wully (Feb 2, 2021)

I stuck these on 9 o’clock this morning low and slow 9 hours on the smoker. Cheap cuts of belly pork from Costco a couple of quid. I’m finding meats with more fat are cooking better and tastes better especially pork. Beef needs too much work and easy to dry out or overcook. There was 4 but I ate one as it fell apart it’s that tender.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 2, 2021)

OH YESSSS,
They look absolutely Wonderful ...


----------



## REC (Feb 2, 2021)

Wully said:


> I stuck these on 9 o’clock this morning low and slow 9 hours on the smoker. Cheap cuts of belly pork from Costco a couple of quid. I’m finding meats with more fat are cooking better and tastes better especially pork. Beef needs too much work and easy to dry out or overcook. There was 4 but I ate one as it fell apart it’s that tender.
> 
> View attachment 92343View attachment 92344


ThE cut of beef I got would have been perfect. Thick slice, lots of fat and on the bone. Never seen it in uk!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

REC said:


> ThE cut of beef I got would have been perfect. Thick slice, lots of fat and on the bone. Never seen it in uk!



We got all prissy and health and safety after mad cow disease in the UK.
Bones were removed from all sort of cuts of meat willy nilly thereafter.
A good example of the knock on effects of bad husbandry in the food chain 

Meat cooked on the bone always tastes good.
It's also the fat on meat that gives it a lovely flavour.
A good quality, slow cooked rib of beef is a dish you'd serve up to the gods! 

Same goes for pork and lamb etc.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 3, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Mmmm, What kinda Soup ?.
> & I LOVE chunky paw fulls of Ripped BUTTERD’ Crusty Bread to dunk with it.
> Do you or don’t you ‘Butter’ ?


Chicken, leek, turnip, carrot, potato and some secret spices all very chunky and wholesome. Got to have butter on the doorstep cut tiger loaf.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 3, 2021)

Pheasant dinner prepared and cooked by daughter, shot by yours truly last year.
Stocks are running low due to not being able to shoot at present, 4 pheasants, 2 greylag geese is all that's remaining in game freezer.


----------



## REC (Feb 3, 2021)

Yesterday I saw a Portuguese chap walking down the road, holding a HUGE rabbit....think that was for his dinner very soon.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 3, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Cod, chips and peas.


Wot not Pollocks &  neaps &  tatties !
I mean the fish of course the other would be Offal !


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 3, 2021)

Ruth was it a hairy rabbit ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We got all prissy and health and safety after mad cow disease in the UK.
> Bones were removed from all sort of cuts of meat willy nilly thereafter.
> A good example of the knock on effects of bad husbandry in the food chain
> 
> ...


I like Meat From the Bone,,,,,Cooking it is Optional & dependant on time I have !.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

dunno....however been fancing roast lamb dinner for a long time now......also fancy fish and chip...however.....neither will i be getting to night.....or soon even.......
probably have lots of veg tonight..with what/////i dont know yet........
just had some salad and tuna in pitta bread pockets about half an hour ago.

oh..while im here.....can anyone tell me if bottle of virgin olive oil which has frozen (not in freezer)  can it be used once it has stood in the warmth and has unfroze.........thanks


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 3, 2021)

OH TRIXIE !.
You’re SO indecisive, Just do a Lucky dip in the Fridge/Freezer/Cupboards without looking & Chuck it in a pan


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 3, 2021)

Simple Standard Egg & Bacon in a Crusty Sandwich Or two for me. Plenty of Sauces


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OH TRIXIE !.
> You’re SO indecisive, Just do a Lucky dip in the Fridge/Freezer/Cupboards without looking & Chuck it in a pan


yes indeed zombie...decision making is not my strong point now........plus i have to watch what i eat etc.....anway any chance you could answer my question re.olive oil which i put in my post...............enjoy your dinner tonight


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes, Perfectly Safe to use when back to room temperature,
Mine often goes Cloudy or semi solid when in my store cupboard outside


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yes, Perfectly Safe to use when back to room temperature,
> Mine often goes Cloudy or semi solid when in my store cupboard outside


thanks zombie......mine went really solid and frozen..only bought it 3 weeks ago and used about a quarter of it so far...........tiss kept in the kitchen cupboard.....HUH............


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> oh..while im here.....can anyone tell me if bottle of virgin olive oil which has frozen (not in freezer)  can it be used once it has stood in the warmth and has unfroze.........thanks



You olive oil will be fine, Trixie.

The bottles we have stored out in the garage have gone the same when the weather dropped really cold.

Cold/frost turns the oil cloudy, but once up to room temperature it goes back to normal.
Does it no harm at all


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 3, 2021)

I’m a Naughty Zombie,
I’ve just eaten 12 Jafa cakes !

Looking for more


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I’m a Naughty Zombie,
> I’ve just eaten 12 Jafa cakes !
> 
> Looking for more



Only 12?

Lightweight!


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

zombie...12 is more than enough........not good fer yer.....give em up,


----------



## jeanette (Feb 3, 2021)

We had lamb dinner today trixie and NZ 12 Jaffa cakes!!


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 3, 2021)

jeanette said:


> We had lamb dinner today trixie and NZ 12 Jaffa cakes!!


thank you jeanette......thats really making me mouth water........juicey lamb straight out of t,oven....cor i can just taste it...........MMmmmmmm delicious /////


----------



## REC (Feb 3, 2021)

Curried chicken and veg in pancakes for tonight. With saute potatoes. And red wine....enough batter left for caramelised orange pancakes tomorrow.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 3, 2021)

Is Batter mix also ‘Pancake’ mix ?.
If not What’s the difference between the two of them ?.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

My son went to the Chinese supermarket just down the A1 from us today so tonight we had Pork Dumplings, Chicken balls, Salt and Chilli prawns, Pancake rolls, rice and sweet and sour sauce. It was gorgeous!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 4, 2021)

Well, Rain Stopped Play as far as work goes today now.
But on returning to Boxy ANOTHER pressie is left by someone els & I haven’t got a clue who this ones from -



It’s just dawned on me that it’s Valentine’s Day in 10 days or so ....Hmmmm




Got that sorted then


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 4, 2021)

ooh  er zombie.........looks interestin...sounds interestin........mmmm early valentine maybe......good luck


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 4, 2021)

I genuinely don’t know where they came from, No note, just These in foil , in a plastic bag On top of the Front Tire


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I genuinely don’t know where they came from, No note, just These in foil , in a plastic bag On top of the Front Tire


surprise then eh...wonder what they will leave you on valentines day,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 4, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> surprise then eh...wonder what they will leave you on valentines day,,,,,,,,,


Well I’m hoping for Caroline Quentin, But would settle for Claudia Schiffa


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 4, 2021)

haha...you were thinking on different lines to me.....i was wondering what FOOD surprise would be left for you..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 4, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> haha...you were thinking on different lines to me.....i was wondering what FOOD surprise would be left for you..


SO was I Trixie


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> SO was I Trixie


AH ...right.......im a bit slow on the uptake,,,,,,,,,,however..tis interestin..........caroline quintin andcaudia schiffna......two very different types of females........good choice tho


----------



## REC (Feb 4, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Is Batter mix also ‘Pancake’ mix ?.
> If not What’s the difference between the two of them ?.


Pretty similar as far as I am concerned, often batter has beer or lemonade rather than water or milk, I use egg in pancake and not in batter. Have been known to make a thicker batter for  fish or chicken, then add an egg to leftovers to make drop scones with cheese and onion added or sultanas for sweet version. Make a good supper. Also add curry powder to a bit of thick batter then add thinly sliced onions to make a sort of onion bahji, to dip in sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 4, 2021)

Mince and tatties for tea tonight.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 4, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Mince and tatties for tea tonight.



Rarely beaten if cooked nicely


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 4, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> AH ...right.......im a bit slow on the uptake,,,,,,,,,,however..tis interestin..........caroline quintin andcaudia schiffna......two very different types of females........good choice tho


It’s dependent on how hungry I am


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

We had a Chicken and pineapple curry tonight, complete with rice, mini pappadums, mango chutney and lime pickle.

I'm normally one for a really hot curry but this was lovely. A recipe Julie got from the 'This Morning' program.



Sorry the photo' was a bit off centre but I'm not a patient man and I wanted to start eating it.


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Mince and tatties for tea tonight.


Hope it's Aberdeen Angus meet


----------



## caledonia (Feb 4, 2021)

The laird said:


> Hope it's Aberdeen Angus meet


Only the finest Lidl mince


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 4, 2021)

Sheridans of Ballater paprika pork and brew dog sausages with lentils (Costco’s best) slow cooked in the Remoska and fine green beans, washed down with a red wine or three - lovely.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> Sheridans of Ballater paprika pork and brew dog sausages with lentils (Costco’s best) slow cooked in the Remoska and fine green beans, washed down with a red wine or three - lovely.



We only got into using a Remoska a few months back.

Fantastic bit of kit and we will be taking it in the van when back to normal.


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> We only got into using a Remoska a few months back.
> 
> Fantastic bit of kit and we will be taking it in the van when back to normal.



We bought a second one purely for the van as we use it so much.  The beauty of it in the van is that we can run it off the inverter as we rarely use EHU.


----------



## Wully (Feb 4, 2021)

Tony lately I’ve been buying our meats from John Davidsons’s in Inverurie near you..we get a delivery every week there stuff is the best quality I’ve had we used Costco for years but that Davidsons stuff is best by a mile.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 9, 2021)

I just LOVE MY LIFESTYLE  !.
Just finished a bit of work at where I am trying desperately to get them ready to open when they are finally allowed. Returning to Boxy found YET ANOTHER little gift waiting for me under the Habitation door.
Now I DO know where this meal came from, it’s a Cpl in the Village just 100yds or so away & who’s property backs on to where I’m working. Chatted to them MANY MANY times over the years. (I think they want their Hedge cut again this your )




I know it doesn’t look presentable in cling film but It’s YUMMY Chicken Curry !.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

Chicken and black bean with rice, washed down with eeny meeny miny mo!


----------



## Wully (Mar 1, 2021)

That’s a nice starter what you having as a main course. Had a box of mixed beer at the weekend Badger brewery enjoyed them all even the Pale Ale.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

Wully said:


> That’s a nice starter what you having as a main course. Had a box of mixed beer at the weekend Badger brewery enjoyed them all even the Pale Ale.


I used to get the mixed case of badger beer from Costco when I stopped drinking Guinness but now have my own to drink. The brewery I'm at is where I get my nalt from so will have a rummage for something special.  Was presented with a wee tinnie on arrival a nice coffee porter which was rather nice, was hoping to be away back home in a couple of days but if this is the welcome bring it on!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

Just to compliment the porter.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 1, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Just to compliment the porter.View attachment 94125



Love Porter, love Cheddar and love Oatcakes Sam.

Good choice.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Love Porter, love Cheddar and love Oatcakes Sam.
> 
> Good choice.


There was not much more to chose from.


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2021)

lamb shank ,cauliflower cheese and new potatoes followed by  a couple of sultana cup cakes  .simple stuff


----------



## Brockley (Mar 1, 2021)

French mustard in the cauliflower cheese sauce. Grated red Leicestershire on the new potatoes, pressure cooked stewing beef stew with punch paroon seeds and www.curryfrenzy.com tagine mix - yum yum.


----------



## REC (Mar 3, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I just LOVE MY LIFESTYLE  !.
> Just finished a bit of work at where I am trying desperately to get them ready to open when they are finally allowed. Returning to Boxy found YET ANOTHER little gift waiting for me under the Habitation door.
> Now I DO know where this meal came from, it’s a Cpl in the Village just 100yds or so away & who’s property backs on to where I’m working. Chatted to them MANY MANY times over the years. (I think they want their Hedge cut again this your )
> View attachment 92800
> I know it doesn’t look presentable in cling film but It’s YUMMY Chicken Curry !.


You must have trouble returning the empty dishes if left anonymously! Or do you leave it on the step to be collected? In Portugal ( at least where we are) one returns the empty plate with something on it...they leave eggs, veg, chicken, pork.....I leave cake, biscuits and pancakes. The wine bottles are returned empty and come back filled up!  I think I do well out of it....


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 3, 2021)

Brockley said:


> French mustard in the cauliflower cheese sauce. Grated red Leicestershire on the new potatoes, pressure cooked stewing beef stew with punch paroon seeds and www.curryfrenzy.com tagine mix - yum yum.


oooooooo.....oooooooo....yummy


----------



## Scotia (Mar 3, 2021)

Twa bottles of porter for starters.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 3, 2021)

Sweet n sour chicken for main.


----------



## n brown (Mar 3, 2021)

just a snack  tonight -roast pork shoulder , roast tatties , roast parsnips,stuffing , carrot'n'swede  ,spring greens and apple sauce  and gravy . all held down with a slab of AllBran cake . i'm in pain


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2021)

n brown said:


> just a snack  tonight -roast pork shoulder , roast tatties , roast parsnips,stuffing , carrot'n'swede  ,spring greens and apple sauce  and gravy . all held down with a slab of AllBran cake . i'm in pain


----------



## The laird (Mar 3, 2021)

Keep the way clear for the kaz ,phew wots that stench?


----------



## n brown (Mar 3, 2021)

The laird said:


> Keep the way clear for the kaz ,phew wots that stench?


them's the perks !


----------



## Scotia (Mar 3, 2021)

Pudding.


----------



## The laird (Mar 3, 2021)

Life's a bitch at times sam


----------



## Scotia (Mar 3, 2021)

The laird said:


> Life's a bitch at times sam


It would be rude not to finish off the samples given Gordon.


----------



## The laird (Mar 3, 2021)

And I am afraid to say I agree with you whole hearted ,we have to keep up our heritage etc
youve made me pour out a gin n b l thank you


----------



## Scotia (Mar 3, 2021)

The laird said:


> And I am afraid to say I agree with you whole hearted ,we have to keep up our heritage etc
> youve made me pour out a gin n b l thank youView attachment 94232


Gin and b ? Looks cloudy.


----------



## Boris7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Had a surprise take away tonight, Essex Blond Pizza menu.

shared between 2 people a Dominos individual pizza with only cheese and red onion and a side order of vegan wedges.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 4, 2021)

chicken thigh.......sweet potato ....kale....carrotts...parsnips...yorkshire...gravy...hopefully...if microwave co.operates.....

soup for late lunch today.


----------



## REC (Mar 4, 2021)

Turkey breast steaks in cream and mushroom sauce with chips and stir fry veg. Ice cream and maybe some date and almond slice to follow. Made cheesy flatbread to have with goats cheese for snack lunch.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2021)

REC said:


> Turkey breast steaks in cream and mushroom sauce with chips and stir fry veg. Ice cream and maybe some date and almond slice to follow. Made cheesy flatbread to have with goats cheese for snack lunch.


I though Turkey was only for Christmas?


----------



## alanoutbound (Mar 4, 2021)

Sausage, beans and chips.


----------



## REC (Mar 4, 2021)

In Portugal it is always around, very cheap meal they thinly slice the breast meat when you buy it. Takes minutes to cook and very tender...hate Christmas turkey but this is good. "Peru" is the Portuguese name. The language always used to confuse me when we first came.... some words are not what they seem.... "cao" pronounced "cow" is dog. "Constipado" is a cold! Room for misunderstandings!


----------



## Toffeecat (Mar 4, 2021)

Packet of Fig Roles. Burp!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 4, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Packet of Fig Roles. Burp!



You'd never catch *me* eating a whole packet of biscuits in one go!  

Hmm. Now where did those jaffa cakes go?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2021)

Full Lamb Roast dinner shortly.

(No animals were harmed in the making of this dinner - well apart from one Lamb obviously)


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2021)

...hopefully it will be well done Marie!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Full Lamb Roast dinner shortly.
> 
> (No animals were harmed in the making of this dinner - well apart from one Lamb obviously)


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2021)

Nothing at the moment  Cuilen was preparing our dinner (fajitas ) Christina took the dog for a walk four low flying jets went over the dog bolted the geese spooked and flew in every direction. Our neighbour was in the field with her daughter tending to the cattle and saw one of the ex geese fly into the overhead cable witch went bang the transformer on the pole next to them also went bang. Power off Cuilen preparing food by candle light so pulled out the genny filled with fuel now all powered up seeing the electrickery is going to be out for some time. Beer poured and feet up will get fed at some point. Welcome home.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2021)

Thought of going to look for the pre cooked goose but it's too dark now.


----------



## n brown (Mar 4, 2021)

REC said:


> In Portugal it is always around, very cheap meal they thinly slice the breast meat when you buy it. Takes minutes to cook and very tender...hate Christmas turkey but this is good. "Peru" is the Portuguese name. The language always used to confuse me when we first came.... some words are not what they seem.... "cao" pronounced "cow" is dog. "Constipado" is a cold! Room for misunderstandings!


bife de  peru - peruvian beef ? and the porco preto wasn't black ,it was the same colour as normal pork !


----------



## REC (Mar 4, 2021)

n brown said:


> bife de  peru - peruvian beef ? and the porco preto wasn't black ,it was the same colour as normal pork !


 Turkey steak....Turkey breast is peito de peru. Funnily the porch pesto pig is black but the meat isnt? But boar meat is black...far too strong for me. I really find the language a challenge


----------



## Toffeecat (Mar 6, 2021)

Well, i can tell you whats for my cats dinner. Toffee has just brought in the biggest dead rat ive seen. Looks like ratty put up a fight but given the bite marks didnt last long. Toffee's available for hire at a very reasonable rate for anyone with vermin issues. For me its corn beef hash.


----------



## REC (Mar 7, 2021)

Big pot of baked beans made, will freeze into portions, can't get them here. Good go-to for when stuck for accompaniments or basis of meals!


----------



## n brown (Mar 7, 2021)

they look quite realistic !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 7, 2021)

Good job Ruth is in Portugal and you is in Brizzle, nigel, else it might be beans served with a smack round the chop(s)


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 7, 2021)

n brown said:


> they look quite realistic !


Nah, there's no tin lid floating in them


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 7, 2021)

Chicken.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Chicken.



Good man Graham.

That's one more gone.


----------



## n brown (Mar 7, 2021)

oi !       i meant it nicely - anyone who's lived abroad  has tried making baked beans ,and sausages,and even using a recipe and proper haricots ,we''ve made some right messes . as for home made sausages - we ate them ,i'll say no more !


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Good job Ruth is in Portugal and you is in Brizzle, nigel, else it might be beans served with a smack round the chop(s)


Chops, chops, did someone mention chops   I like chops


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2021)

n brown said:


> oi !       i meant it nicely - anyone who's lived abroad  has tried making baked beans ,and sausages,and even using a recipe and proper haricots ,we''ve made some right messes . as for home made sausages - we ate them ,i'll say no more !



They did look good it's hard to get the sauce right.

Hopefully Ruth will post the recipe as Heinz seem to be getting a too sweet for me these days.


----------



## n brown (Mar 7, 2021)

Robmac said:


> They did look good it's hard to get the sauce right.
> 
> Hopefully Ruth will post the recipe as Heinz seem to be getting a too sweet for me these days.


that's why we changed to HP


----------



## Trotter (Mar 7, 2021)

Beans? Morrison’s savers. Trust me.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 7, 2021)

We’ve changed to Bransons beans


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2021)

My grandad used to call beans musical fruits.


----------



## Wully (Mar 7, 2021)

Aldi beans are two for one heat them for five minutes you have beans. Heat them for ten minutes you have tomato soup.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2021)

Wully said:


> Aldi beans are two for one heat them for five minutes you have beans. Heat them for ten minutes you have tomato soup.


2 mins in the m/wave.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 8, 2021)

n brown said:


> oi !       i meant it nicely - anyone who's lived abroad  has tried making baked beans ,and sausages,and even using a recipe and proper haricots ,we''ve made some right messes . as for home made sausages - we ate them ,i'll say no more !



Ok gotcha, my bad


----------



## REC (Mar 8, 2021)

Heinz Baked Beans recipe - copycat!
					

This baked beans recipe is a Heinz baked beans copycat. It's so similar, it's almost scary - but so much tastier! Quick, easy and completely addictive.




					www.recipetineats.com
				




Only cooked beans for 45 mins not 1-1.5hrs as prefer a little bite. Reduced sugar too much so added a little more at the end for balance. Surprised how good they are, Dave said better than bought ones....mind you he has to be nice! 
@n brown I agree,   the sausages here are terrible! Bright pink and weird, we ate them just once.....made my own version (without the skins) which were much better.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 16, 2021)

Lasagne topped with green olives.


----------



## n brown (Mar 16, 2021)

had a  full english about 3 ,now i've got nothing to look forward to ! i feel bereft and swindled


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 16, 2021)

n brown said:


> had a  full english about 3 ,now i've got nothing to look forward to ! i feel bereft and swindled



Lemon drizzle and a brew?


----------



## The laird (Mar 16, 2021)

Just had mince n tattie s wot a sensational dish 🍽
clean plate left licked it clean


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

Massaman Beef Curry followed by chocolate gatux.

Lovely.


----------



## n brown (Mar 16, 2021)

is that like an alligatux ?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

n brown said:


> is that like an alligatux ?



No, they're yux!


----------



## The laird (Mar 16, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Massaman Beef Curry followed by chocolate gatux.
> 
> Lovely.


Ooh posh jobbie gatteau no just cake


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

The laird said:


> Ooh posh jobbie gatteau no just cake



I'm a posh bloke as you know Gordon.

I even washed it down with a pint of red wine.


----------



## The laird (Mar 16, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'm a posh bloke as you know Gordon.
> 
> I even washed it down with a pint of red wine.


Classy guy or wot richt enuff


----------



## The laird (Mar 16, 2021)

Not the pint o wine rob but I like this


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 16, 2021)

chicken breast...sweet potato...kale...carrots, parsnips .......all out of the freezer and chucked in the microwave,,,,,,,,,theres been a 1 min microwave pudding sat there since christmas......never fancied christmas pudding......however this evening   i had half of it with custard.........hmm it was quiet nice.  taste buds must have changed.....


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

The laird said:


> Not the pint o wine rob but I like this



I'm a bit partial to a drop of Spitfire myself Gordon.

They sometimes have it on draught in my local.


----------



## n brown (Mar 16, 2021)

saved by a large bread'n'butter pud . now  feel sick    - beer !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 21, 2021)

Roast lamb dinner tonight


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Roast lamb dinner tonight



Same!


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 21, 2021)

Seafood risotto followed by profiteroles and a bottle of vinho verde in about five minutes.
The smells are making me salivate into my scotch and soda. Hic


----------



## n brown (Mar 21, 2021)

bubble sausages mushies toms beans bacon and eggs ,bit depraved but nobody need know !


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 22, 2021)

Your secret is safe. No one knows about this forum, just you and me and I won't tell. I promise


----------



## REC (Mar 22, 2021)

We had steak and mushroom pie, roasties and stir fry veg...followed by strawberries and chocolate cake with cream....


----------



## jeanette (Mar 22, 2021)

We had roast beef Yorkshire puds, mashed potato, roasties,turnip, cabbage, broccoli and cauliflower


----------



## REC (Mar 27, 2021)

Got a bit carried away...pork pie was the start...had pastry left so got some more pork out and made small pie too. Had meat left so made sausage rolls! And more pastry... Last little bit made a jam roll...


----------



## Wully (Mar 27, 2021)

Now you’ve got my attention pork pie’s. Food of the god’s


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm drooling now, Ruth!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2021)

You can't beat a good pork pie, or sausage roll come to that.

I love the pork and black pudding sausage rolls from the bakers in Aviemore, I could eat them all day and often do.


----------



## n brown (Mar 28, 2021)

wasn't very hungry, had kippers on toast and a massive chunk of   pineapple and ginger cake and custard  .  stuffed !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 13, 2021)

Soooo,
Tracked Wild Turkey the other night, But I had to put my Best Explosive ‘Shuffle’ into overdrive to Bag it,









But today it’s Good old Gish, Chips n Mushy Peas YUMMY


----------

